# Need headphones upto 3k strict urgently



## shammisachdeva (May 14, 2015)

hey guys i need to buy headphones for my pc ....i have a budget of 3k max ....Mostly listen to edm , deep house , future house , dubstep tracks of people like Tchami , Oliver helden , tiesto , david guetta etc etc .....Bass is main priority along with good sound clarity .....thnx


----------



## The Incinerator (May 14, 2015)

Denon AHD 310 or 510 if you can spend a little bit more. Sennheiser HD419. Phillips SHL 3300.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2015)

Get Senn HD419.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 15, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Denon AHD 310 or 510 if you can spend a little bit more. Sennheiser HD419. Phillips SHL 3300.



thnx a lot bro  .....SO i have shortlisted few of them ..... PLz rank them according to base and sound quality so that i can easily select which comes out on top

1.) Senheisser hd 419 / 429
2.) Audio technica atx m20x
3.) Denon Ahd 310/510
4.) Philips shl 3300
5.) Beyerdynamic dtx 710 


Also i have heard from my friend that philips shl 3300 are more for pop , rock type of music....also denon 310/510 bass not as impactful as compared to sen hd 419/429 or beyerdynamic.....Is it true ???

- - - Updated - - -



shammisachdeva said:


> thnx a lot bro  .....SO i have shortlisted few of them ..... PLz rank them according to base and sound quality so that i can easily select which comes out on top
> 
> 1.) Senheisser hd 419 / 429
> 2.) Audio technica atx m20x
> ...




help plzzzz


----------



## The Incinerator (May 16, 2015)

Denon 310 is bassy. Sennheiser is bassy and balanced. Phillips has generous amounts of bass balance and warmth but gets uncomfortable to wear over long periods .Beyerdynamics is bassy too but build quality is an issue.And that Audio Technica is harsh at times and uncomfortable and will be blown out of the water by that Phillips when its overall sound we are talking about. So pointless.

Since sound is subjective if you ask me among all these Headphones I would pay a little bit extra and get the Denon 510 for its detail soundstaging midrange clarity and bass. And yes all the headphones here will do their best with an amplifier like the FiiO E11K2.


----------



## thearyanajay (May 16, 2015)

Bro I saw your priorities and highly recommend the Sony XB-70. I have used the senn and philips mentioned here and the sony ones blows it out of the water. I am a really rough user who is kinda clumsy. I have sat on my headhpones and what not, but the metal build is so very sturdy that it has lasted me very well. Plus point- Looks kickass and the noise isolation is really good too. For the bass, the XB stands for xtra bass so you can guess  Highly recommended. Try eBay to get it under 3k as the mrp is around 4k.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 17, 2015)

thearyanajay said:


> Bro I saw your priorities and highly recommend the Sony XB-70. I have used the senn and philips mentioned here and the sony ones blows it out of the water. I am a really rough user who is kinda clumsy. I have sat on my headhpones and what not, but the metal build is so very sturdy that it has lasted me very well. Plus point- Looks kickass and the noise isolation is really good too. For the bass, the XB stands for xtra bass so you can guess  Highly recommended. Try eBay to get it under 3k as the mrp is around 4k.



He wants HEADPHONES not IEMs.


----------

